# Early spring, early run



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Mother nature is talking to us, its almost that time. Spring is in the air. Usually in Febuary we get tricked and get another cold snap which of course is possible. The air is full of pollen, and the carpenter bees have emerged, Every year when I see those guys, I get the garden ready to plant, and my pomp rigs tied. Just been staring at my pompano tree waiting for the first buds to appear lol. 

So what do you guys think? Gonna warm up real quick and get that early pompano run this year? My buddy over at half hitch, and the guys he works with think its gonna happen sooner than later. Which leads to one downfall......early grass and slime. 

Don't let an early spring catch you off gaurd. Get the surf rods ready, and the garden tilled. I feel like a kid on Christmas, I'm so anxious and ready. I have a really good feeling about this year.:thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Got seeds ready, just waiting on the new moon.
I hope we just have normal rainfall this spring.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I never hold my breath before the end of Feb- but it would be nice to continue having a mild winter!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

It's lookin' good out there . I like the way the sand bars are setting up at JB.There's green grass starting to grow in my yard. When I stopped to buy bait yesterday there were rumors ,just a rumor, of pompano being caught that morning. got my fingers crossed. I hate cold weather.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> It's lookin' good out there . I like the way the sand bars are setting up at JB.There's green grass starting to grow in my yard. When I stopped to buy bait yesterday there were rumors ,just a rumor, of pompano being caught that morning. got my fingers crossed. I hate cold weather.


Somebody needs to check Charlie2's pompano tree. You're closest Jim. Let us know if there are any fresh shoots.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm ready too. I still go out and try to find a few, which I have, but only a few. I have my rods ready, and rigs with and without floaters. This winter I have mainly caught them on the floater rigs. What about the water temperature? Doesn't the water need to much warmer before the spring run begins?


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah water still needs to warm up a bit. Probably another cold snap. We usually get one last one this time of year. What I've been hearing though is since we didn't have a truly cold winter, or cold for long periods is it probably won't be a big migration through, but that they'll most likely trickle in little by little. Either way it can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

coastie83 said:


> Yeah water still needs to warm up a bit. Probably another cold snap. We usually get one last one this time of year. What I've been hearing though is since we didn't have a truly cold winter, or cold for long periods is it probably won't be a big migration through, but that they'll most likely trickle in little by little. Either way it can't get here fast enough for me.


I agree! I was out earlier today scouting locations on the beach. Looking for those nice guts where they may be waiting for me to pull them out, and onto the grill!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you guys get the pomps ill take care of the COBIA hahaha 
cant wait for MARCH


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm out here right now not anything yet but a beautiful day none the less


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> you guys get the pomps ill take care of the COBIA hahaha
> cant wait for MARCH


Ha! Be sure to look for the guy sitting on the nice comfy ladder with the umbrella. Hopefully have me a cooler full.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> you guys get the pomps ill take care of the COBIA hahaha
> cant wait for MARCH


I'm ready for those too! But still, pound for pound...pompano is hard to beat!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

coastie83 said:


> I'm out here right now not anything yet but a beautiful day none the less


I'm about to hit Navarre beach for a couple of hours. Might try some of my old spots today. The place I have been fishing is producing nothing but drum, and reds. Of course, nothing wrong with that either. I can catch some sun in either spot. Good luck!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nothing wrong with some nice black drum. That's what I was after today. No pups for me though. Skunked 1300/1600. Gorgeous day, no one on the beach for miles. And I got to play with my new 10' Penn Fierce rods and Penn 8000 reels. Beats work. Love my home. Hopefully you got yourself some nice eats.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

coastie83 said:


> Nothing wrong with some nice black drum. That's what I was after today. No pups for me though. Skunked 1300/1600. Gorgeous day, no one on the beach for miles. And I got to play with my new 10' Penn Fierce rods and Penn 8000 reels. Beats work. Love my home. Hopefully you got yourself some nice eats.


My girlfriend gave me the same setup for Christmas. I have had trouble with the reel almost every time I've used it. At least once an outing, after I cast, the reel acts like I'm retrieving against the drag. The reel just doesn't respond, then all of the sudden it is fine. I've never had another reel perform the same way. It concerns me because it happened the first time I used it. I need to run it by Half Hitch and see if they will replace it with another. Definitely does not operate correctly.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The last Penn I bought wasn't any good either. The anti-reverse never has been right. Sometimes it works but most times not.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pilar said:


> coastie83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with some nice black drum. That's what I was after today. No pups for me though. Skunked 1300/1600. Gorgeous day, no one on the beach for miles. And I got to play with my new 10' Penn Fierce rods and Penn 8000 reels. Beats work. Love my home. Hopefully you got yourself some nice eats.
> ...


Well that sucks. I'm a Shimano guy myself but I have 2 of those Penn setups and haven't had any issues with either of them so far. Half Hitch should treat you well. They always treat me right.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Pilar said:


> I'm ready for those too! But still, pound for pound...pompano is hard to beat!


In what way? taste ? Pompano aint so great to me. U can Have mine. Beach re nourishment has killed the beach run & they are ready to do it again.:thumbdown: Big waste of money for what? Tourism & high rises. They need to start building the high rises in Gulf breeze & leave the beach alone. I'm dreaming arent I?:yes: We always get late cold snaps all the way into April. Anyone remember the Snow in March in 92 I think. 3" in Pcola. That pushed everything back 2 weeks. It was worth the wait.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> In what way? taste ? Pompano aint so great to me. U can Have mine. Beach re nourishment has killed the beach run & they are ready to do it again.:thumbdown: Big waste of money for what? Tourism & high rises. They need to start building the high rises in Gulf breeze & leave the beach alone. I'm dreaming arent I?:yes: We always get late cold snaps all the way into April. Anyone remember the Snow in March in 92 I think. 3" in Pcola. That pushed everything back 2 weeks. It was worth the wait.


Really? I think they taste great. Is Navarre planning beach re-nourishment soon? I haven't heard of anything going on around here.


----------

